# Quick q re adoption order....



## Forgetmenot (Jun 22, 2010)

Do you get a copy of the whole application?
Also, do the courts notify you of when papers submitted and hearing dates or does it all come through ss?
Thanks. Fmn xx


----------



## becs40 (Apr 9, 2013)

We didn't get a copy. We had to submit application ourselves. The court writes to you with the dates as well as ss.


----------



## Forgetmenot (Jun 22, 2010)

Thanks becs. We did first bit but ss are submitting it.  We weren't allowed.  Just wondered what they wrote about us!!
And when it gets submitted, as still being fobbed off!! Xx


----------



## -x-Lolly-x- (Feb 3, 2012)

No we didn't get a copy of what they'd written, they submitted it separately to our bit. We sent that ourselves. We then got a letter with first hearing date. We sent it December and had the first date in March! I guess there was a delay for Christmas though xxx


----------



## Forgetmenot (Jun 22, 2010)

Thanks lolly.  We did our bit weeks ago and had to give it to LA.  Still waiting for lo sw to do his report as she has been off work.  Just want my little man formalised xx


----------



## -x-Lolly-x- (Feb 3, 2012)

This bit can take so long   We submitted December and order finally granted May xxx


----------



## Sq9 (Jan 15, 2013)

We submitted jan/Feb and order was granted end of April. The court has targets as to how quickly they list the hearing once all the docs are filed - the delay is more often than not with the local authority. Our lo's sw was leaving and didn't file the report on time so our sw ended up doing it. Good luck


----------



## -x-Lolly-x- (Feb 3, 2012)

Yes, I'll add our delay was BM requesting leave to appeal the AO xxx


----------



## Miny Moo (Jan 13, 2011)

Have they sent your bit to court yet? If they haven't you can do it yourself, court will then give them a date they have to get their bit in by, otherwise you could be waiting for an age.


----------



## Forgetmenot (Jun 22, 2010)

Our bit is with our worker. In our court, it all has to be submitted together.  I know this is probably not the case, but can't go against the grain!!


----------



## Macgyver (Oct 27, 2008)

We filled out the paperwork and handed this to our LA to file with the court. Wish we could have done it ourselves as our SW forgot to send lo birth certificate and if it wasn't for me calling her 6 weeks after I handed it in then she would have prob never sent it. That delayed our ao by 8 weeks 😡


----------

